# Control inalambrico RF



## Dano Ruiz (Feb 16, 2011)

Hola, tengo un inconveniente con el siguiente circuito, lo tengo terminado pero no funciona, lo revise varias veces y no encontre el error, les dejo el circuito original (PDF) y 2 fotos (del emisor y del receptor). En las fotos no figuran, pero use antenas de 30 cm y 2 baterias de 9V. Los componentes son los indicados en el archivo PDF. Espero puedan ayudarme, muchas gracias.


----------



## DANDY (Feb 18, 2011)

que raro yo tambien los arme y si me funciona,las resistencias pull up del emisor ht12e no son necesarias, este integrado ya las lleva internas,para verificar que tus modulos rf estan bien dale en el emisor con un pulsador aproximadamente un hz y en el receptor en la salida de datos ponle una resistencia de 1k con un led hacia el negativo


----------



## Dano Ruiz (Feb 18, 2011)

gracias por la ayuda, voy a probar los modulos. d q largo usaste las antenas? saludos


----------



## DANDY (Feb 18, 2011)

los probe sin antena da mas de 10 metros, con antena de 20cm llegue hasta 200 metros , tambien hice uno parecido con el pt2262,la diferencia entre los HT y los PT es que:
Los HT12D se quedan pegados con el ultimo dato que dejaste, el PT2272 encambio vuelve sus salidas a cero cuando deja de haber emision
mira mi post
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/radiocontrol-modulo-rf-36020/#post303422


----------



## Dano Ruiz (Feb 18, 2011)

muchas gracias dandy, ahora voy a revisar bien todo y cualquier cosa t vuelvo a consultar. saludos


----------



## Dano Ruiz (Feb 23, 2011)

dandy, pude verificar el circuito con el uso de un osciloscopio, el transmisor funciona perfectamente y la señal irradia bien, es decir q hasta antes del decodificador esta todo en orden, el problema esta a partir d este, hay 2 posibilidades, o da la casualidad q ninguno de los dos decodificadores anda o q las resistencias del oscilador q utilize no sean las adecuadas. Que valores de R usaste?? yo use 1M en el transmisor y 47K en el receptor. Saludos


----------



## DANDY (Feb 23, 2011)

yo use 750k en el transmisor y 33k en el receptor


----------



## Dano Ruiz (Abr 7, 2011)

hola dandy, vuelvo a retomar esta practica recien ahora y t cuento q probe con esos valores de resistencias y no pasa nada. Luego d hacer mediciones observe q aunque el circuito transmisor esta alimentado con 9V, la salida del codificador nunca supera los 2,5V y marca una diferencia de 0.06V al oprimir el pulsador, queria saber si esto es normal, porq creo q jamas va a tomar un valor 2,5V como alto o bajo...


----------



## inspector gadget (Ago 22, 2012)

saludos estimados colegas, alguien de ustedes me puede decir si los decoder HT12D y PT2272 son compatibles? resulta que xperimentando un poco con los modulos rf que venden, estropee el deco PT2272 y no lo consigo en colombia, ya que venia incuido en una tarjeta rf como kit, solo hay para pedir por correo el HT12D, para ustedes qu han experimntado con rf, creen que tenga problemas al sustituirlo? gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## jowir (Oct 11, 2012)

hola a todos saben hay muy buena informacion .... les agradesco.. quisiera que alguien me ayude con mas informacion del control inalambrico por radio frecuencia.


----------

